# moving sheetrock



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

Helper didn't show today. Had to move rock up the stairs, alone. Mostly 1/2, but 12 sheets of 5/8..

I'm hurt. There has to be a better way. Anyone have a good way of getting sheetrock up stairs alone.


Don't say that silly stanley panel carrier, that thing is useless.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Find a supplier that stocks board at the jobsite for you. Mine charges $1 per sheet to carry up or down stairs. Best $1 you will ever spend.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Up a ladder and through a window


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

overanalyze said:


> Find a supplier that stocks board at the jobsite for you. Mine charges $1 per sheet to carry up or down stairs. Best $1 you will ever spend.


No dice, supplied by a management company on their terms. 
Dropped at curb.

"up a ladder and through a window"

I was alone, something about falling off the ladder with a sheet of 5/8 on top of me doesn't sound appealing.

Basically just wondering if anyone had any fancy jigs or trick I haven't thought of.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Lunicy said:


> Helper didn't show today. Had to move rock up the stairs, alone. Mostly 1/2, but 12 sheets of 5/8..
> 
> I'm hurt. There has to be a better way. Anyone have a good way of getting sheetrock up stairs alone.
> 
> ...


Am I reading that right? You joined in 2004 and have a total of 8 posts? 

Man, that must have pissed you off... 

If you REALLY don't want to have your supplier huff it upstairs for a few extra bucks, there are other options...












But if you think about how wiped you are after carrying them all upstairs by yourself, and how it affects your productivity for the day, it really doesn't matter what method you use besides having two guys hump it upstairs for you WHILE you are already cutting and hanging...


EDIT: Saw you posted "no dice" after... there's the rope method also, but the simplest I've seen is the gorilla grip to have on hand when you're stuck...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

Hehe. I joined in 2004, read a few posts and forgot about the site.
Just recently "found" it again. I'm not much for chatting. I read alot, and try to learn as much as I can.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Pick it up and carry it up the stairs Nancy!!!


----------



## Rhode Island (Mar 24, 2015)

I use that Stanley thing religiously.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Find a supplier that stocks board at the jobsite for you. Mine charges $1 per sheet to carry up or down stairs. Best $1 you will ever spend.


And boom trucks are awesome too!!! I wonder If he knows what a boom is ! :laughing:


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

blacktop said:


> And boom trucks are awesome too!!! I wonder If he knows what a boom is ! :laughing:


The management company that hires me to do these remodels only has credit with Home Depot. Home Depot in my area only drops at the curb with a forklift.

It's not bad when you have a helper, especially when the helper is 15 years younger than me.

I would have argued that Nancy insult this morning... tonight, i'll just accept it. Damn, getting old sucks.
:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Eventually one learns to work smarter and not harder...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

KAP said:


> Am I reading that right? You joined in 2004 and have a total of 8 posts?
> 
> Man, that must have pissed you off...
> 
> ...


That would **** up a sheet of rock to no end ! I see blister city ! 

Don't ever use that to carry wallboard !!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Lunicy said:


> The management company that hires me to do these remodels only has credit with Home Depot. Home Depot in my area only drops at the curb with a forklift.
> 
> It's not bad when you have a helper, especially when the helper is 15 years younger than me.
> 
> ...


man handle it dude ! Even if it cost you a slipped disc or a torn muscle .

It's drywall!! Man up! :laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have 3 Gorilla grippers and love 'em.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I was sold as soon as I saw that doofus sheathing a roof solo. I need to do that pretty soon. Gonna order two now!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

KAP said:


> Am I reading that right? You joined in 2004 and have a total of 8 posts?
> 
> Man, that must have pissed you off...
> 
> ...


Fng A man!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure in 40 yrs if I ever tried to carry 12 footers up stairs by myself.........


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I hope you figured moving the drywall, into your bid. Situations where other people want to supply the material always seem to screw the contractor. 

I had a guy want me to buy the shingles from a place that was $4 cheaper per square. They would drop them on the curb. I refused. The place I buy them raises them to the roof for me.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Not sure in 40 yrs if I ever tried to carry 12 footers up stairs by myself.........


Here is a tip- In your condition now is not the time to try to carry one

I could do it but it would be in 2 pieces :laughing:

Most places around here are not carrying anything up stairs, 2 choices driveway or garage


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

The Gorilla Grip can break the sheetrock. At least with 1/2", as I tried to use mine, and found out the hard way the torque it applies will crack it, no matter how careful you are. Those silly carriers work okay. I don't know of any other magic options.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> The Gorilla Grip can break the sheetrock. At least with 1/2", as I tried to use mine, and found out the hard way the torque it applies will crack it, no matter how careful you are. Those silly carriers work okay. I don't know of any other magic options.


Two lengths of ply (18" long) on each side for gripper to sandwich the drywall make it rigid...

Still no substitute than having them placed or using a helper... :no:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> man handle it dude ! Even if it cost you a slipped disc or a torn muscle .
> 
> It's drywall!! Man up! :laughing:


Two options to make loading drywall painless for the Op's situation,

Hire Peter and George (Hispaniola) to do it

or 

Don't do the job


:laughing: Do what you love or _learn to love what you do_. Embrace the pain


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Not sure in 40 yrs if I ever tried to carry 12 footers up stairs by myself.........


You aint lived brother.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a buddy work for a guy who was too cheap to have a roof loaded. 50 bucks and they load it. Ended up paying my buddy 140 bucks to load it, plus the lost time on the roof.

Of course, this guy also thought that nailing 2x4s to the bottom of old doors was a way to make a 3,000 dollar trailer into a 90,000 dollar trailer.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> I had a buddy work for a guy who was too cheap to have a roof loaded. 50 bucks and they load it. Ended up paying my buddy 140 bucks to load it, plus the lost time on the roof.
> 
> Of course, this guy also thought that nailing 2x4s to the bottom of old doors was a way to make a 3,000 dollar trailer into a 90,000 dollar trailer.


I did my dumpster guys roof a month ago. He picked up the material in one of his dumpsters and texted me when he got home the day before i did it...thought I was joking when I said I wanted the shingles on the roof,, he said "nailed down too right lol" had ABC send a crane out the next day


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Rhode Island said:


> I use that Stanley thing religiously.


Yep.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> You aint lived brother.


8 footers.........Durock........Does that count ?


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Lunicy said:


> Anyone have a good way of getting sheetrock up stairs alone.


Put the drywall on a scissor lift and drag it in through the upstairs window.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I use my tie down straps and hook it underneath the sheetrock so I can bring it up the stairs by myself.

Works for me


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sure I must have carried twelve footer up some stairs sometime in my life. I just don't remember. :blink:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

its also the height you carry at- gotta be super careful not to bump the staircase ceiling above. Id give the gorilla a shot.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

You guys are silly. Snap 'em all in half or thirds and it's a piece of cake.

Sheesh.:jester:

I was just in a second hand materials place, and somebody bought two pallets of 2'x 4' board pieces. Go figure.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Stand at the middle of the sheet. 

Bend over and pick It up.

Carry It up the stairs. 


:thumbsup:


----------

